# Cubase constantly crashing.



## cjbrett22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

Wondering if anyone may be able to give me some advice here!

I recently switched from Logic X to Cubase 10.5 and it is CRAZY unstable.
I've lost count the amount of times it's stopped responding when I either load a plug-in or press play after adding a plug-in.
I daren't even try adding a plug-in whilst the track is ever playing. 
This doesn't seem to happen when adding a vst but extremely frequently when adding effects. 

This never ever happened with Logic. 

I'm running it on a late 2015 iMac with 32GB RAM on OS High Sierra 10.13.6

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I love the actual DAW and the workflow it offers is incredible, but with these constant crashes it is borderline unusable.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 23, 2020)

Are all your effects 64bit? 

I'm on PC so I don't know much about the mac side of Cubase, but make sure there is support for the operating system. Check out this thread:









Cubase 10.5 on Sierra


It’s not supported (just Mojave only)but that doesn’t mean it won’t run well. Anyone try it? I really don’t want to upgrade my OS right now.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## holywilly (Mar 23, 2020)

I’d suggest to run Cubase Pro 10 for work in the prime time. I have both version, using 10 for work and 10.5 for exporting videos. 10.5 seems still having some issues, like app freezing when loading certain plugins and VI’s. 
I’m on Mojave.


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 23, 2020)

Have you tried trashing your prefs? Are any of the plugs blacklisted? Which plugs, specifically?


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 30, 2020)

Is it 10.5.12? I’m on Mojave and that is the first version of 10.5 that worked for me.


----------



## blinkofani (Mar 30, 2020)

cjbrett22 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wondering if anyone may be able to give me some advice here!
> 
> ...


Don’t know if it can make that much of a difference but C10.5 is compatible with Mojave and up. You say you’re on 10.13 so you’re on an unsupported OS. I’d start by upgrading to Mojave if you can or Catalina if all your other stuff is good to go on that OS(32-bit stuff and all)...


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 30, 2020)

I gave up running any 32 bit (even the ones that are j-bridged) and/or blacklisted plugins on Cubase. I am on a PC, but I used to have crashing problems also. This fixed it. 

Actually, during my last reload of my computer (upgraded OS drive & cloning didn't work) I just didn't load any 32 bit plugins. Why bother anymore?


----------



## cjbrett22 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cheers guys! Currently I'm just running it in 10 and it's working perfectly so happy with that for now.


----------

